# LS7 in a GTO?



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

Has anybody swapped one in their GTO yet? If I could afford one, I would. :cheers :cool


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

You're not the only one.......:cool


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

http://www.superchargersonline.com/product_detail.asp?ProductID=3159



 :willy:


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

For ~$14,000, it would be cheaper than the $25,000 427 CID Lingenfelter package. And just think what you could do with another $11,000 towards performance.


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

*Ls7 Gto*

:cool Does anyone make the needed electronics (ECM) and wiring harness etc. for the conversion? You could probably buy the engine from GM.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

After an informative conversation with Jason at Katech about swapping in an LS7, the only real issue is finding somewhere for the drysump tank. As far as the electronics go, our stock ECM and harness will work unaltered, only the reluctor on the crank and the cam sensor need to be changed to the LS2 or LS1 style. There's even a cable operated throttle body avail for guys with the 04! http://www.umiracing.com/news/Umithrottlebody.html


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Here's an LS7 in an F-body camaro: http://www.ls1tech.com/forums/showthread.php?t=496186


----------



## GTO_Gregory (Aug 5, 2005)

Heck, there is no reason why a person would have to go with the dry sump oiling. I'm sure conventional pan oiling would make the conversion much easier.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Here's an LS7 in an F-body camaro: http://www.ls1tech.com/forums/showthread.php?t=496186


Drool. :cool


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

GTO_Gregory said:


> Heck, there is no reason why a person would have to go with the dry sump oiling. I'm sure conventional pan oiling would make the conversion much easier.


True, it could be converted to a wetsump but you give up the advantages (power) a dry sump gives you


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

I have a racing LS7 block on the way to take the power of the turbo. Its going into my 06 GTO so Ill tell you how it goes.


----------

